# JINPACHI in tekken 5



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 1, 2008)

hello,

         i have played and masterd all the charecters in tekken 5. I want to paly as jinpachi. So, i need a third party cheat device. But i don't have it. So any body having a save file with jinpachi mishima unlocked, please, send me your save file.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 1, 2008)

*www.gamefaqs.com/console/ps2/save/920588.html


----------



## Renny (Jun 1, 2008)

^ thnx for that link dude, i too needed that cheat.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 1, 2008)

No Problem  Hav fun!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 2, 2008)

deeraj bahi, although there is a save file, which is saying that it is having jinpachi, when i see in the charecter selection menu, i cann't see the jinpachi charecter for playing. Please help me.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 2, 2008)

What are you playin it on? PS2? or it's emulator? 

Those saves give on gamefaqs are to be loaded via 3rd party software DVD on the PS2 & then loaded on to the memory card to be accessed.What process are you following?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 2, 2008)

dear allwyndlima, i use the PS2 save builder to extract the files in the save file and save it in a folder and, copy it into a usb mass storage device and then, plugging it into the ps2 usb connector, placing a Ulaunch ELF cd in the ps2 and copy with it. I have done this to many games. It works fine.​


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks like you cant unlock jinpachi without a gameshark or an action replay. If you want this jinpachi play this game on pcsx2. Check out the compatibility first at www.pcsx2.net


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 3, 2008)

dhreeaj bahi,

thanks for the tip, but i can't run tekken 5 on my pc with pcsx2, although it supports, i can't play because my computer configuration is very low.

P 4 - 2.6 Ghz,
512 mb ram,
No graphic card,

petty and pathetic, isn't it?

Any way, i have left the hope to play as jinpachi. 

Thanks for all guys who helped me. Bye


----------

